# Can you dye a faded hat black?



## Ravenwood (28 August 2008)

My hat looks awful and I haven't even had it that long  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  (well a few years maybe).  And you certainly couldn't accuse me of leaving it out in the sun - what sun?  I haven't seen any for nearly three years  
	
	
		
		
	


	





So, is it possible to dye it black again?  Has anyone done this before?

My hat..........







(PS:  Ignore me stuffing my face!! this was at the first meet last week - but you can clearly see how faded it is 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## niagaraduval (28 August 2008)

I'm sure it is possible if you used a sponge and sponged the dye on.


----------



## only_me (28 August 2008)

steam it - hold it over a boiling kettle and the steam *should* restore it back to its natural colour 
	
	
		
		
	


	





it worked on mine


----------



## Ravenwood (28 August 2008)

I've tried steaming it - I think its too far gone


----------



## Ravenwood (28 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm sure it is possible if you used a sponge and sponged the dye on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you actually done this?  I would be worried it would go all blotchy and look worse!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (28 August 2008)

Be careful..............I have visions of black dye trickling down your face with all the rain you have!!!!


----------



## Ravenwood (28 August 2008)

My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (28 August 2008)

If steam won't bring it back then I doubt it can be done. You'd have to be so careful anyway as you may well affect the integrity of the hat.


----------



## mintaka04 (28 August 2008)

I suppose you could always try dylon dyes. Or if it was my hat I might be tempted to try one of these shoe blackener things.
You know the white ones with a wee sponge attached for whitening your sandshoes...I think they do a black version too.
Try your local Timpson's shop.
Regards, x


----------



## Ravenwood (28 August 2008)

I think the shoe blackening would run in the rain (I can just picture it now!!).

But I was wondering if anyone had used a dye as you suggested.


----------



## Ravenwood (28 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If steam won't bring it back then I doubt it can be done. You'd have to be so careful anyway as you may well affect the integrity of the hat.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LOL -  I didn't realise hats had any integrity - mine just sits on my head without complaining!!!

Sorry ignore me - I am in a silly mood


----------



## Smurphy (28 August 2008)

I have used shoe dye on my hat with no problems, just takes a while to dry.


----------



## chunkytfg (28 August 2008)

cut the peak off and use a black silk


----------



## PoppyAnderson (28 August 2008)

There's a lady near Manchester who can do anything with hats. She's just fixed my Charles Owen and 3 of my friends hats, including a Patey that Patey couldn't do anything with! She is extremely reasonable as well. PM me if you want her details.


----------



## niagaraduval (28 August 2008)

Well I have dyed things in the past. (Bedding etc..) and it has never faded in the wash. Surely it  would be the same for a hat? DO NOT PUT SHOE POLISH ON IT.

I remember something very stupid I did when I was small. I put shoe polish on the soles of my shoes. I walked around the wet grass and walked black shoe polish all through the house. - Parents weren't happy!


----------



## DuckToller (28 August 2008)

Can't help with dylon question, but thought I'd share this.  We took our 11.2 pony to a dressage to music comp a few years ago and my daughter cleaned all her own stuff.  Warmed up nicely, but just before test it bucketed down.  Next thing I see is daughter with black rivulets running down her face - she had put boot polish on her hat as it was faded!  I had to run to a tack stall and cough up £75 for a new hat while we waited for the class to restart


----------



## Ravenwood (28 August 2008)

LOL - that made me chuckle.  This is why I am worried about dying it - especially as considering it rains 365 days of the year on Exmoor (at least it seems like that!)


----------



## conniegirl (28 August 2008)

I dye my show hat when it fades in the sun.
I use suade (sp?) shoe dye, you work it in well with the little brush provided, leave it for 2 or 3 days to dry completely and then brush it with a stiff brush.

I've shown in torrential rain with my redyed hat and it has never run!


----------



## PapaFrita (28 August 2008)

I would get some ink/dye and put it in an atomiser bottle thingy... Use sparingly!!


----------



## conniegirl (28 August 2008)

hat before dyeing





hat after dying





obviously a navy hat but i dont see why it wouldnt work with black instead navy


----------



## Ravenwood (29 August 2008)

Ah - you may have provided the answer then! - where do you get the suede shoe dye - a shoe shop I am guessing


----------



## conniegirl (29 August 2008)

i got mine from ebay. but i did see some in the dry cleaners the other day.


----------



## LCobby (29 August 2008)

Dylon Suede shoe dye- comes in a bottle with a sponge applicator and is waterproof when dry- being made for shoes.
Just stroke it over the velvet or dab it on, no solvents or anything to affect the shell.


----------



## Pilib (29 August 2008)

I used a thick black permanent marker pen an coloured my faded hat in. 

X


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (29 August 2008)

I was going to try black henna on my hat ...


----------

